# Disque dur qui claque



## jfpillon (29 Août 2006)

Juste pour un avis, bien que je me doute un peu de la réponse...
Hier, mon disque dur externe lacie alu 250 Go se met à claquer et bien sûr impossible d'y accéder, sans doute les têtes qui partent en butée... Damned ! Je réussis à le démonter et je fonce dans mon hyper préféré ou je m'offre un maxtor onetouch III de 500 Go, je monte le truc dans ma chaîne firewire et miracle le 250 semble marcher normalement. Je transfère en ce moment mes données au cas où. Alors, à votre avis je garde le lacie comme ça ou je fais changer son disque avant de l'utiliser sur une autre machine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2006)

Moi, je le garderais pour faire des tests sans cons&#233;quences, mais rien d'important dessus qui ne soit sauvegard&#233; ailleurs.


----------



## christphe (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour
&#231;a fait quoi  un DD qui claque?
Moi j'en ai un qui fait de temps en temps un "tssiii tik" ,et quand il se met a faire &#231;a,il plante (roue multicolore) dans la minute suivante.
En generale ,il faut le laisser reposer un bon moment avant de redemarrer pour qu'il refonctionne correctement.
Os 10.3.9  et G4 tour 8?? Mhtz


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2006)

Alors, v&#233;rifie vite, et si c'est un IBM DeskStar dont le N° de s&#233;rie commence par ICL kekchose, fais vite une sauvegarde, et passe commande de son rempla&#231;ant.

De toute fa&#231;on, quelle que soit la marque, il est en train d'agoniser, alors, prend vite les mesures qui s'imposent.


----------



## christphe (29 Août 2006)

J'attends demain matin , qu'il refroidisse pour le rallumer.
J'aurais ,en principe une paire d'heure avant qu'il ne deconne.
J'ai quelques trucs fait dans la journ&#233;e a sauvegarder.
je regarderais la marque en meme temps.
Merci
christophe


----------



## christphe (30 Août 2006)

c'est un IBM IC35L060AVR07
Le nouveau est command&#233;.
Je peux travailler 2h dessus ,le matin.
Je clonerais bien mon DD IBM sur mon disque externe, mais je n'ai pas compris si CarbonCopyCloner pouvait le faire sans ecraser ce qui se trouve sur l'externe.
C'est pas tres clair dans l'aide de ccc.
christophe


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

Pile dans la bonne s&#233;rie ... enfin, la bonne  Bienvenue au club. Perso, j'ai eu un 60 go comme &#231;a, il a fallu que je le passe au congelo pour tout r&#233;cup&#233;rer.

Si tu crains de tout effacer (je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas, mais bon ... Je ne l'ai jamais utilis&#233; non plus), tu peux toujours faire une image disque via Utilitaires disque.


----------



## zeRafioScripter (13 Novembre 2006)

Je suis tomb&#233; sur ce post par hasard&#8230;

J'ai un IBM IC35L080AVVA07
Comment dois-je faire pour savoir si ce disque est elligible pour un &#233;change?
Et comment le commander?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2006)

zeRafioScripter a dit:


> Je suis tomb&#233; sur ce post par hasard&#8230;
> 
> J'ai un IBM IC35L080AVVA07
> Comment dois-je faire pour savoir si ce disque est elligible pour un &#233;change?
> ...



Hum, j'ai peur qu'il y ait confusion, l&#224;, il n'y a pas de programme d'&#233;change, et tous ceux &#224; qui c'est arriv&#233; se sont assis dessus (moi compris :sick. IBM a cess&#233; son activit&#233; de fabrication de disques durs depuis, et les disques de cette s&#233;rie ne sont &#233;ligibles qu'a des em ... b&#234;tements pour leurs propri&#233;taires.

Il y a deux cas de figure : 1) il fonctionne encore ; dans ce cas une politique de sauvegardes drastique s'impose, ou bien 2) il fait des bruits anormaux (genre swiiitch tchac tchac) beaucoup plus forts que le bruit de fonctionnement normal, et la seule chance de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es qu'il contient est le passage au congelo (vois plus haut dans ce fil, et fais une recherche sur "cong&#233;lateur" dans ce forum).


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum, j'ai peu qu'il y ait confusion, là, il n'y a pas de programme d'échange, et tous ceux à qui c'est arrivé se sont assis dessus (moi compris :sick.


J'en fais partie ! Je gagne quoi ?  

Merci les sauvegardes !  

Donc, à bon entendeur, suivez les conseils de Pascal 77


----------



## zeRafioScripter (14 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum, j'ai peur qu'il y ait confusion...



J'ai effectivement mal lu. 

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

